# Joystick Control



## bluenose (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm considering the purchase of a 724 electric start that has the joystick for control of the chute. This works slick in the showroom but I'm wondering how slick it works in the cold, ice and snow. Anyone willing to share experience with this sytem would be apprciated.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bluenose, welcome to SBF. what brand of snowblower are you looking at


----------



## bluenose (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm looking at the Honda HSS724 Series


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF, bluenose. I'm guessing you're from Nova Scotia, correct?


----------



## andrewspearns (Nov 11, 2013)

I've used those controls in St. John's, NL winters and I've had no problems whatsoever. It was a machine owned by a former landlord. I've since bought my own used and am now refurbishing the bearings and belts, plus a bit of paint here and there...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have one I use at a relatives. That four way joystick is a bit strange at first but now I wish I had it on my own machines. Haven't had any problems with ice or snow. Hit the button and it moves. Would like to add it to my Craftsman.


----------

